# Dwight Howard benching 365 for a triple



## Diesel618 (Mar 3, 2011)

YouTube - Orlando Magic Dwight Howard Shows How To Bench Press

Am I the only one who is shocked by this? I mean I know he has super wide shoulders, but c'mon. He's pretty damn skinny. Not to mention he's 7 foot and who knows what his damn wingspan is. He sure has come a long way from benching 185 for 7 out of high school.

Shit's impressive any way you look at it.


----------



## awhites1 (Mar 4, 2011)

dwight is a beast. he's probably my 2nd favorite player in the NBA right now


----------



## IronAddict (Mar 4, 2011)

That is impressive. He made that shit look too easy for having 6 foot long  arms!


----------



## Dustdatarse (Mar 4, 2011)

awhites1 said:


> dwight is a beast. He's probably my 2nd favorite player in the nba right now


 
x2


----------



## Glycomann (Mar 4, 2011)

he's taking steeeeeroids


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 4, 2011)

Glycomann said:


> he's taking steeeeeroids


 
lol...honestly I wouldn't doubt it. I assume it helps to have the growth hormone output of 2 normal sized people though.

Idk how much truth there is to this but I yahoo answers told me Lebron benches 380. What's up with these basketball players benching more than me. I couldn't get up 225 when I was playing ball. Those dudes do more cardio than middle distance sprinters.


----------



## Ravager (Mar 5, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> lol...honestly I wouldn't doubt it. I assume it helps to have the growth hormone output of 2 normal sized people though.
> 
> Idk how much truth there is to this but I yahoo answers told me Lebron benches 380. What's up with these basketball players benching more than me. I couldn't get up 225 when I was playing ball. Those dudes do more cardio than middle distance sprinters.



These guys are freak superstars. They can even suck at basketball and still be good.

Don't compare yourself to the .000000000000001% of the superstars.


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 5, 2011)

I certainly don't mean to compare myself to Lebron or Dwight on anything relating to athletic ability, but it's crazy. They have terrible leverages, super long arms, and like 5% BF day to day. I guess they are professional athletes for a reason, but its still hard for me to wrap my mind around.


----------



## MDR (Mar 5, 2011)

I wonder how much Howard can military press.  Man has some serious shoulders.


----------



## Gissurjon (Mar 5, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> What's up with these basketball players benching more than me. I couldn't get up 225 when I was playing ball. Those dudes do more cardio than middle distance sprinters.


 
there are people getting paid really good to make sure these guys get the way they are... and then there are people getting paid even more to make sure their "protein" doesn't show up on a piss test.


----------



## GFR (Mar 5, 2011)

fake weights.


----------



## Rodja (Mar 5, 2011)

Imagine how much he would bench if the S&C coach taught him proper technique.


----------



## pete26 (Mar 5, 2011)

its also 100% uperbody he has no legs involved at all hahaha


----------



## stylus187 (Mar 5, 2011)

your surprised, Im not at all. Hes a strong looking dude, as far as being lean, well that dosent mean shit! I weighed 175 at 6ft in highschool, and could rep 405 for 3. Im not even moderately surprised!!!


----------



## bigrene (Mar 5, 2011)

stylus187 said:


> your surprised, Im not at all. Hes a strong looking dude, as far as being lean, well that dosent mean shit! I weighed 175 at 6ft in highschool, and could rep 405 for 3. Im not even moderately surprised!!!



How the fuck thats nuts I cant do that now and Im 210 6ft been lifting since I was 12, started going to gym at 13 every summer after that and protein shakes at 13 as well. Good genetics is all I can say.I also believe it has to do with what type of muscle fibers one has in a particular area (fast twitch, slow twitch) red, white. I could be mistaken but I would think that has a lot to do with it.The best Ive done is 225 for 14 x,s on bench press. Oh when I said good genetics I was talking about you stylus just wanted to clarify.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 5, 2011)

stylus187 said:


> your surprised, Im not at all. Hes a strong looking dude, as far as being lean, well that dosent mean shit! I weighed 175 at 6ft in highschool, and could rep 405 for 3. Im not even moderately surprised!!!


 I know not everyone in the state does power lifting but I find it hard to believe you benched 55 pounds over the record for that division for 3 reps.
www.rawpowerlifting.com/records/State


----------



## Diesel618 (Mar 5, 2011)

stylus187 said:


> your surprised, Im not at all. Hes a strong looking dude, as far as being lean, well that dosent mean shit! I weighed 175 at 6ft in highschool, and could rep 405 for 3. Im not even moderately surprised!!!


 
damn. That's impressive, and I'm gonna go ahead and take your word for it, even though I didn't know anyone in high school that was benching 405 and certainly no basketball players, but congratulations.

You have to take into account he's 7 feet tall and has the wingspan of a teridactyl. 

And as far as being lean having nothing to do with strength, that's just retarded and I'm not going to address it.

Imagine if this dude didn't have to do insane amounts of cardio every day and could train for strength. Imagine what kind of numbers he would put up.


----------



## stylus187 (Mar 5, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I know not everyone in the state does power lifting but I find it hard to believe you benched 55 pounds over the record for that division for 3 reps.
> www.rawpowerlifting.com/records/State


Let me very clear here, I started training at 13, years old. Im from Pittsburgh origionally. You had to know how to take care of yourself. I played baseball from 6 to 19, years old competitively summer ball, fall ball, winter season, as well. The neighborhood I moved to in orlando at the age of 14, 3 of my good childhood friends worked out daily, worked on speed bags, and raced bikes. I grew up training on a smith machine. two of my good friends could rep 405, for 8 reps, he was 18. My other friend could rep 425 for 4 reps. I trained free weights as well as smith machine, at my house with Lat tower, And dip bars. Ive never once posted what kind of weight I could or can lift. 
This was not really uncommon, To be honest Ive never gotten a reaction like this before. As far as any state records, I never once went out for weight lifting team. I played baseball year round, I had no desire, to be on weight lifting team. My two other boys, did not have the grades to even be able to join the team.


----------



## stylus187 (Mar 5, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> damn. That's impressive, and I'm gonna go ahead and take your word for it, even though I didn't know anyone in high school that was benching 405 and certainly no basketball players, but congratulations.
> 
> You have to take into account he's 7 feet tall and has the wingspan of a teridactyl.
> 
> ...


 And as far as being lean having nothing to do with strength, that's just retarded and I'm not going to address it



Ive seen lean dudes throw up some serious weight. I never said skinny, I said lean. Look at Dwights Frame, Why would this ammount surprise you???


----------



## stylus187 (Mar 5, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I know not everyone in the state does power lifting but I find it hard to believe you benched 55 pounds over the record for that division for 3 reps.
> www.rawpowerlifting.com/records/State


 somewhere betwen 175 and 188, This was back in 1995, Im sure my weight varied...


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 5, 2011)

stylus187 said:


> Let me very clear here, I started training at 13, years old. Im from Pittsburgh origionally. You had to know how to take care of yourself. I played baseball from 6 to 19, years old competitively summer ball, fall ball, winter season, as well. The neighborhood I moved to in orlando at the age of 14, 3 of my good childhood friends worked out daily, worked on speed bags, and raced bikes. I grew up training on a smith machine. two of my good friends could rep 405, for 8 reps, he was 18. My other friend could rep 425 for 4 reps. I trained free weights as well as smith machine, at my house with Lat tower, And dip bars. Ive never once posted what kind of weight I could or can lift.
> This was not really uncommon, To be honest Ive never gotten a reaction like this before. As far as any state records, I never once went out for weight lifting team. I played baseball year round, I had no desire, to be on weight lifting team. My two other boys, did not have the grades to even be able to join the team.


Idk maybe power lifting isn't competitive in America at that age because even the national record is under 400 pounds (for raw 18-19 181 lbs class), but I guess I have no reason not to believe you, just thought it was odd. What kind of number are you putting up now?


----------



## stylus187 (Mar 5, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Idk maybe power lifting isn't competitive in America at that age because even the national record is under 400 pounds (for raw 18-19 181 lbs class), but I guess I have no reason not to believe you, just thought it was odd. What kind of number are you putting up now?


At 33, 1 clean max rep.... I havent done flat bench in a while. If I had to say...probably 345 for 3, maybe 5. I dont train nearly as heavy as I did from the ages of 17 to about 28. I started noticing joint pain issues. Call me different but, iso butterfly pec, gets me strong as fuck. This is one of my favorite movements. In my opinion if this is performed correctly, you can def get some serious strength gains. I dont do flat bench all to much. For my body, and my what I look forward in a workout, flat bench just dosent do it for me.



My friend Donnie, was a fucking genetic freak at 16. Ive never seen a more defined double peaking bi-cep, in person for someone who was only 17 at the time. Its sad he passed away a few years back, at the age of 26, he was 5ft8 and weighed 195... maybe 5% bf. The dude was ripped!  I could never get his physique, genetic freak, I could only imagine him on aas and hgh. he was all natural!


----------



## GFR (Mar 5, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> I know not everyone in the state does power lifting but I find it hard to believe you benched 55 pounds over the record for that division for 3 reps.
> www.rawpowerlifting.com/records/State


Every guy on my high school football team were world record holders in powerlifting.

They never competed however, so I can't prove it. 

I love the internet, all the tiny cunts who were and are nothing can be Gods in fantasy land.


PS. I have a 17'' penis and I shit pure Gold.


----------



## stylus187 (Mar 5, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> Every guy on my high school football team were world record holders in powerlifting.
> 
> They never competed however, so I can't prove it.
> 
> ...


Dude wtf... I give up!! Fuck it I dont care if you believe it or not!! Thanks for the negative reps!

You have records from 2007.... I said 1995. Dude wtf??? Seriously!!


Let me get this straight your gfs from football team were power lifter with no record books, but Im full of shit. What The Fuck Ever!! I


----------



## GFR (Mar 5, 2011)

^^^^^






YouTube Video












YouTube - Dirty Dancing Clip - Collectors Edition out now on DVD


----------



## stylus187 (Mar 5, 2011)

GeorgeForemanRules said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I cant even be mad when I see this!!! I have to admit, it is a funny reply video. Hey Gerore, what I say is true my friend. I wasnt bragging, this is just a simple fact is all.


----------



## carter1990 (Mar 9, 2011)

kendrick perkins is also a beast, not quite a well known player like howard but is good with fundamentals as well as being a great defender. I'm sorry to see the celtics traded him (I'm a celtics fan)


----------

